
LX40 – A New Engine in Iqaluit - gwintrob
https://blog.flightradar24.com/blog/lx40-a-new-engine-in-iqaluit/
======
trishume
Airlines are pretty incredible logistically. The ability to get together all
the right tools, a custom tent, a new engine, and engineers onto a heavy
lifting plane (of which there are very few in the world) in a reasonable time
frame to a remote destination is impressive.

~~~
hvidgaard
That is what caught my eye. I'm not really impressed that they did it. But
that it was less than a week from the fault, to the plane was flying with a
new engine, was impressive.

------
ChuckMcM
That AN-124 is a huge plane. It landed at Moffet Field once and I saw it
coming in and my brain kept rejecting what I was seeing because it was "too
big" for how far away it should be.

~~~
chinathrow
You are right but you should also see its bigger sister, the AN-225 once live.
Mind blowing...

[https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonow_An-225](https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonow_An-225)

~~~
yardie
I saw an AN-225 outside of Boston Logan. You see it and you still don't
believe it. It's just so large it feels like an optical illusion.

------
foobarian
I was just looking over some videos posted by a Canadian jet engine shop. Jet
engines are so fascinating! Here is one on how to start a jet engine:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4pqEzfKXcA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4pqEzfKXcA)

~~~
astrodust
It's incredibe the infrastructure these things have. A plane is so utterly
dependent on having everything ready where it lands, which is why this
emergency landing probably throws everything into disarray.

Strangely like an F1 car where they don't have a starter on the plane, they
need an assist to get going.

